# Torun, Poland



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi
We are off to visit POW camps in Torun, Poland in Aug/Sept this year.
The camp we are interested in is XXA. Any info on camp and campsites to say would be most welcome.

Chris


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

christopherobin said:


> Hi
> We are off to visit POW camps in Torun, Poland in Aug/Sept this year.
> The camp we are interested in is XXA. Any info on camp and campsites to say would be most welcome.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

There's a site at Torun http://tramp.mosir.torun.pl/eng/

If you have never been to Poland before don't expect too much from the sites.

If you google "Stalag XXA" you will find some info.

If you are touring Poland I can recommend the salt mines at Kracow and the old town in Warsaw both well worth a visit.

Don


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I can also reccomend the salt mines, Kracow itself, Zakopane, Czhestochowa, Poznan, Auswitchz, its a long time since I went, we didn't get to see much of Warsaw as we only went to visit Dads cousin and didn't have much time to look round, my cousin lives in Kalisz in Poland so if you want any info about anything let me know and I will email him, I would love to go back again but will have to wait for a year or two.

Anne


----------



## JacquiK (Jul 22, 2010)

We will also be in and around Torun this September. 
My husband's (Tony) Dad came from a small village (Lazyn) near Torun. He died 2 years ago but left us with 33 hours of digital recordings of his life story. Whilst transcribing this I've been in weekly contact with Tony's English speaking cousin, living in Poznan, and that's lead us to travel there and meet up him and with the surviving Aunts. Apart from taking some of his ashes home, the idea is that we'll be "walking the ground" of his youth.
The plan is to cross from Dover to Calais then take the fastest route though to Poznan, stopping at a Stellplatz (hopefully) near Hamburg. Most of the family are farmers, so we gather we'll be parking the motorhome on their various farms. Given the reports of the roads and scams involving imperaonating the police, though, we're a bit daunted.
Any hints, tips or experiences would be most gratefully recveived!


----------

